# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  مارادونا يعلن القائمة النهائية للأرجنتين

## العالي عالي

*أعلن مدرب منتخب الأرجنتين دييغو مارادونا  يوم الأربعاء التشكيلة النهائية المكونة من 23 لاعباً للمشاركة في نهائيات  مونديال جنوب أفريقيا المقبلة، بعد استبعاد سبعة لاعبين من معسكر الفريق.*

 *واللاعبون السبعة المستبعدون هم: خوان  مرسير (أرجنتينوس جونيورز)، وسيباستيان بلانكو (لانوس)، وخيسوس داتولو  (أولمبياكوس اليوناني) وفابريتسيو كولوتشيني (نيوكاسل الإنكليزي) وإيزيكييل  لافيتزي (نابولي الإيطالي)، وخوسيه سوسا (إستوديانتيس) وخوان مانويل  إنساورالدي (نيولز أولد بويز).* *وتخوض الأرجنتين التي تلعب في المجموعة  الثانية إلى جانب نيجيريا، كوريا الجنوبية واليونان، مباراة ودية مع كندا  في 24 أيار/مايو الحالي في بوينس أيرس.* *
* *وهنا التشكيلة الرسمية:* *لحراسة المرمى: سيرخيو روميرو (ألكمار  الهولندي)، ماريانو أندوخار (كاتانيا الإيطالي)، دييغو بوسو (كولون).* *للدفاع: نيكولاس أوتامندي (فيليز  سارسفيلد)، مارتن ديميكيليس (بايرن ميونيخ الألماني)، والتر صامويل (إنتر  ميلان الإيطالي)، غابرييل هاينتسه (مرسيليا الفرنسي)، نيكولاس بورديسو  (روما الإيطالي)، كليمنتي رودريغيز (إستوديانتيس)، آرييل غارسي (كولون).* *للوسط: خوناس غوتييريز (نيوكاسل  الإنكليزي)، خافيير ماسكيرانو وماكسيميليانو رودريغيز (ليفربول الإنكليزي)،  خوان سيباستيان فيرون (إستوديانتيس)، أنخل دي ماريا (بنفيكا البرتغالي)،  خافيير باستوري (باليرمو الإيطالي)، ماريو بولاتي (فيورنتينا الإيطالي).* *للهجوم: ليونيل ميسي (برشلونة الإسباني)،  غونزالو هيغواين (ريال مدريد الإسباني)، مارتن باليرمو (بوكا جونيورز)،  سيرخيو أغويرو (أتلتيكو مدريد الإسباني)، دييغو ميليتو (إنتر ميلان  الإيطالي)، كارلوس تيفيز (مانشستر سيتي الإنكليزي).* *
* *
* *المصدر *

----------

